# 옹희



## moondeer

Hi, one of the things (book?) 서유구 wrote (early 1800s) is called 옹희잡지. I can't find a definition or explanation of the term 옹희 in Naver dictionary or on Google. I found the hanja for 옹 (饔) in Naver encyclopedia about the text, and when I look it up, it says 아침밥/익은 음식/희생/요리하다. This text is about food, so I'm guessing either the 2nd or 4th definition makes sense. I don't know how to put it together with "희," which appears to be a native Korean 자. Can anyone help me figure out what 옹희 might mean? Thanks.


----------



## Darren Oh

Hi moondeer,
옹희 is just one of the pronouns like "Times" magazine.


----------



## moondeer

Darren, so you wouldn't translate it, just write _Onghui _magazine?


----------



## Darren Oh

moondeer said:


> Darren, so you wouldn't translate it, just write _Onghui _magazine?


That's correct! To Koreans, "옹희" feels like a person's name like Daniel, Jessica etc,,


----------

